
Ubuntu One: Shutdown Notice - jmilloy
https://one.ubuntu.com/services/shutdown/
======
smoyer
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515393)

Don't miss the couple hundred comments included with that post.

------
giantrobothead
I confess I had no idea this even existed.

And, thinking about that statement, that is probably part of the problem.

~~~
eli
If you installed desktop Ubuntu a few years ago, there was no way to miss it.

~~~
giantrobothead
Well, there's the rub. I'm a Slackware guy, and have never installed Ubuntu.

------
jedicoffee
I still blame Unity.

------
pearjuice
A few years ago every company and their pets thought "cloud" was the next big
thing and introduced "cloud" storage one way or another. We slowly see
dismantling of most of them because surprise, surprise it's not that easy to
be a "cloud"-vendor. I guess hypes work after all.

~~~
smoyer
It's actually very easy to be a cloud vendor ... it's not easy to sell cloud
services when you're competing with Amazon, Google and Rackspace (to name some
of the bigger providers).

------
teacup50
I don't know why Ubuntu ever thought that their user base -- Linux users --
would want to tie up their personal data in a cloud service.

------
skj
Ruh roh - Ubuntu discontinued a service.

Ubuntu, why are you being evil all of a sudden?

